# New Apartment Handover Snagging



## miky348 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello,

I will soon be taking handover of an apartment in Downtown Dubai. Its a newly constructed apartment by Emaar and I am the first owner (purchased directly from Emaar).

1. Looking for a reasonably priced, experienced snagger to assist in the handover process (having experience with Emaar apartments snagging)

2. Any other tips or suggestions, this is my 1st property in Dubai (1st time owner ever) and like to be careful

3. Do I need to purchase property insurance for my apartment? The building has insurance for common areas, exterior, but I am not sure if the building insurance would cover damage to my apartment in the event of fire, etc. I am not talking about content insurance (that I will purchase separately).

Thanks
Miky


----------



## Winks13 (Oct 8, 2012)

miky348 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I will soon be taking handover of an apartment in Downtown Dubai. Its a newly constructed apartment by Emaar and I am the first owner (purchased directly from Emaar).
> 
> ...


I took handover of my new apartment last month - same situation as you. Happy to discuss my experience offline if you'd like. 

For the snagging I'd suggest being as picky as you can be. 
- Look at all the joins between walls and roof, floor etc. Make sure everything is properly sealed where it should be. 
- Get down on your hands and knees and check the base of cabinetry etc. Make sure all the hinges etc. are tightly fixed. 
- Bring your phone charger and check all of the power points. 
- Check all of the lights. 
- Run all of the taps - ensure you have hot water, good pressure etc. Make sure sinks and bathtub seal. Ensure toilets flush. Be especially vigilant on ensuring everything in wet areas is properly sealed.
- Make sure windows and doors close and seal properly. 
- The apartment should have been deep cleaned before snagging so make sure it's spotless, no damage to walls or incomplete finishing.
- Check the a/c in all rooms, make sure it's cooling
- Make sure the extractor fan above the cooker works
- Ensure any appliances it might come with work
- Check for loose floor tiles

I think that covers most of it. The most important thing is just to go over everything with a fine tooth comb, and don't be afraid to be pushy with them to fix things that aren't up to standard. The main contractor should be on site and able to get most things corrected pretty quickly. Don't sign anything until you're completely happy as that's where your power lies. 

Your building insurance doesn't cover your unit, no. You will need to purchase that alongside your contents insurance. If you have a mortgage then your property insurance may be wrapped up as part of that, so check that.


----------



## miky348 (Sep 23, 2010)

Winks13 said:


> I took handover of my new apartment last month - same situation as you. Happy to discuss my experience offline if you'd like.
> 
> For the snagging I'd suggest being as picky as you can be.
> - Look at all the joins between walls and roof, floor etc. Make sure everything is properly sealed where it should be.
> ...


Thank You for your reply. I have sent a PM please check.

Thanks.


----------



## Winks13 (Oct 8, 2012)

miky348 said:


> Thank You for your reply. I have sent a PM please check.
> 
> Thanks.


I've tried three times to private message you but it's not working. Have emailed the helpdesk about it but received no reply. 

I received your message fine so if you would like to private message me again with your phone number I'll get in touch.


----------

